# first cichlid tank



## Kmotts (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Post your pic on a free website like photobucket. Copy the img link into your CF post. Click Preview to be sure you see your pic, then click Submit.


----------



## Kmotts (Jun 6, 2013)

Soo I finally managed to rescape my tank as well as figure out how to post pictures on here. It is a 40 gallon tank that use to hold random peacocks and mbuna that I was drawn to in m lfs. eventually after they started to grow and mature they weren't working to well so I restocked with mbuna that are 2 inches and under but have already been told that I still didn't change up my the compatibility. hopefully by the time they get bigger I will get a 55 gallon tank.

*Stock list:*
2 Hajamailandi (probably spelt wrong)
2 Red Top Ndumbi
2 Zebra Long Pelvic
3 White top Afra
3 Chilumba
3 Yellow Labs
*all raised from fry together except the red top, I don't know if that makes a difference*

*Old Rockscape*


*New Rockscape*


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

I really like your new rockscape!


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

:thumb: awsome setup # 2


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Major improvement from one to two!!! Love the new rocks.


----------



## Kmotts (Jun 6, 2013)

the best part was that the new rocks were used for drainage and were all around my area so it was free rock, it just looked weird if you were driving by seeing a person loading up a back pack full of rocks


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Much more natural looking now. Nice work.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Kmotts said:


> the best part was that the new rocks were used for drainage and were all around my area so it was free rock, it just looked weird if you were driving by seeing a person loading up a back pack full of rocks


Ha! I've thrown my waders on and went into a nearby creek. If anyone saw me struggling to carry several rocks and a spinning rod through 3' of fast moving water, they'd probably think I was an escaped mental patient.

Tank looks much better.

I know you touched on it already, but your tank is incredibly small for the amount of species and fish you have. A 75 gallon would be the bare minimum for most of them.


----------

